# Solved: Changing default "save as" folder in Outlook 2007



## sgl1 (Sep 6, 2001)

I have Googled till I'm blue in the face. Looked at a thread here and changed registry settings but still cannot seem to change the default save as folder in Outlook 2007 on an XP system. 

I want to change the default "My Documents" folder to an external hard drive. How can this be done?

Thank you.


----------



## StoryAngel (May 29, 2002)

This article from Microsoft might help:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HA011265401033.aspx

Good luck!


----------



## sgl1 (Sep 6, 2001)

FINALLY got it to work. Thanks.


----------



## sgl1 (Sep 6, 2001)

Still having similar issue. I go to 'attach file' and it opens My Documents folder again. This is really starting to tick me off. I want to completely remove the #@&%$ My Documents folder. I want Outlook to point to my external as I keep nothing on C drive except Windows itself!!!!


----------

